# Buch der Glyphenbeherrschung



## Bismark72 (14. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen,

mein Twink ist Inschriftler. Da er erst spät 80 geworden ist, hing natürlich auch der Beruf hinterher, alle Glyphen, die zu erforschen sind kann er, es fehlen aber noch einige, die man durch die Bücher lernt.

Mit meinem Main hab ich nun einiges an Instanzen hinter mir, aber noch nicht einmal so ein Buch gesehen. Droppen die auch in den Cata-Instanzen, oder werden die jetzt richtig wertvoll?

Einen schönen Tag...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Dezember 2010)

braucht man sie überhaupt noch? im ah bei uns sind keine mehr und droppen tun sie nicht mehr


----------



## Natálya (12. Januar 2011)

Weiß jemand vielleicht wie man die Glyphen erlernt, die jetzt mit Cata hinzugefügt wurden? Wowhead sagt man würde sie alle durch Entdeckung erlernen, aber mit welchem Skill? Inschriftenforschung von Nordend, Buch der Glyphenbeherrschung, was Neues,.... ? Danke schon mal.


----------



## Virikas (12. Januar 2011)

Zumindest die Glyphen "Treant" und "Rüstungen" gabs über schwache Inschriftenforschung. Da kommt bei mir nur auch nix neues mehr raus.
Inschriftenforschung Nordends gab auch nix neues, hatte aber auch zuvor nahezu alles.

Probiers doch einfach aus.. Die Mats sind schnell gefarmt und entweder du lernst wwatt neues oder net


----------



## Natálya (13. Januar 2011)

Acc ist noch eingefroren. In 3 Wochen dann... wollte mich nur schon mal vorab informieren.


----------



## SEBA (14. Januar 2011)

Alles was du nicht beim Lehrer oder durch Rezepte lernst kannst du durch schwache Inschriftforschung und / oder durch Inschriftenforschung Nordends lernen. Einfach so lange das machen bis du nichts mehr lernst. ;-)


----------



## Farstar (28. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das selbe Problem!
Bei den Forschungen bekomme ich nichts mehr neues dazu, außer Rollen!
Wie bekomme ich nun die restlichen Glyphen die mir noch fehlen, durch den Büchern?
Also ich habe keine große Lust nun in den Nordend instanzen zu hüpfen  und im AH kann man es vergessen ... viel zu teuer!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Mheran rur Khroth (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

die Bücher droppen sicher noch in den Nordend-Inis (Stand: 05.02.11)
Ich habe heute eines in einer Eiskronen-Ini und eins in den Hallen des Steins bekommen.
(Ja - ich habe mich auf gefreut . Vor allem weil vorher seit 3 Wochen keins gedroppt ist.)

In Cata-Inis habe ich noch nicht erlebt, das da ein Buch gedroppt ist.

ad astra
Andreas


----------



## Sano (18. Mai 2011)

Die Bücher droppen noch und ich habe sie auch noch von Anfang Februar - Ende März im AH gekauft.
200-300 Gold ist ein akzeptabler Preis bei uns auf dem Server. Da mein Schreiberling aber noch so an 
die 20-30 Bücher lesen musste ist damit sehr viel Gold verballert worden. Immerhin sind dann alle eigenen
Chars mit Glyphen auszustatten ohne das man noch im AH einkaufen muss. Teilweise sind die Glyphen nämlich 
um das 300-500 fache teurer als der Herstellungspreis.

Gruß


----------



## Cochainatic (23. Mai 2011)

Ist mir unverständlich, warum Blizz die Dinger nicht auch in den Cata-Instanzen droppen lässt. Zumal sie die Glyphen nun so gestaltet haben, dass man mit diesem Beruf wirklich nicht mehr so viel Gold verdienen kann, dass sich der Kauf im AH dieser Bücher lohnen würde. 200-300g pro Buch ist echt viel zu viel, wenn man die Glyphen im Schnitt für 15g verkauft bekommt...

Bin da ziemlich böse auf Blizz


----------



## Greifwin (20. Juni 2011)

Bei uns kosten die Bücher mitlerweile 500 G


----------



## campino76 (20. Juni 2011)

gestern mal im AH geguggt: 700-850g 

Ich verstehs auch nicht, wieso die nur in WOTLK-Inis droppen. Haben meinen Inschriftler erst mit Cata hochgezogen und insgesamt nur 3 Stk. in den alten Inis dropen sehn, davon hab ichs einmal bekommen. Einmal bekams der 2. Inschriftler der dabei war und einmal hatten sowieso alle Bedarf drauf.. -.-


----------



## Saalia (20. Juni 2011)

bin auch am ende meiner forschungslaufbahn angekommen und mir fehlen noch ca 30 bücher .. preise sind bei uns etwa die selben... 

einfach eine frechheit...

gabs da mal ein statement von blizz zu ?


----------



## Cumulonimbus (4. Juli 2011)

lol , da weiss ich ja was mir als Inschriftenkundler noch bevorsteht ;-)

lg


----------



## Greifwin (4. Juli 2011)

Naja, mitlerweile habe ich meinen Frieden damit gemacht. Mit den Glyphen hab ich circa in 30 Tagen 100k gemacht, da kann ich die Bücher auch verschmerzen. Dran bleiben ist wichtig, und bei uns sind die Glyphen aus den Bücher zwischen 100G und 150G Wert, muss man die halt über einen längeren Zeitraum verkaufen, dann passt das.


----------



## Ursusarctos (8. Juli 2011)

Hallo
Habe heute nochmal die Anzahl der Glyphen überprüft, es sind aktuell 343 Glyphen.
Gruß
Ursusarctos


----------



## Mondenkynd (26. Januar 2012)

Die Droprate ist absolut fürn Ar***, ich renne immer wieder Solo durch die Inis oder queste in Nordend und bekommen vielleicht gerade mal wenn überhaupt 1 Buch, meistens nicht mal das.


----------



## Crystania (10. August 2012)

Ich habe seit WotLK schon alle Bücher gelesen, aber kann ich zumindest dir so schon mal sagen, dass ich dann noch nachträglich reingepatchte Glyphen via Forschung lernen konnte.
Ein Add on was dir da hilft ist "Ackis Recipe List". Sehr zu empfehlen.


----------

